# Vip 722 vs Vip 722K



## kosmok1000

what is the diference between them?


----------



## kosmok1000

what is the diference between them?


----------



## BattleZone

722 -> 2 sat tuners, one internal ATSC OTA tuner, available "live" for TV1 only (recordings available to both TVs).

722k -> 2 sat tuners, 0 OTA tuners, but has an optional ($) OTA module with 2 ATSC tuners, so each TV could have a live tuner. Also, newer remotes (v20 and v21) that have a learning capability and can, in theory, back up your timer settings to the remote and restore them.


----------



## TulsaOK

Ability to record four programs simultaneously (two satellite and two OTA with the optional OTA module) while watching recorded programming.
Ability to backup timers and favorites the remote control.
I believe the chipset is different in the 722k as well.
Probably someone else can come up with more.


----------



## RickDee

The 722k does not have an S-Video output like the 722 does.


----------



## inazsully

Did the 722K replace the 722 because it was cheaper to manufacture and is that manufacturer the same?


----------



## P Smith

inazsully said:


> Did the 722K replace the 722 because it was cheaper to manufacture and is that manufacturer the same?


Ask E*, not us.


----------



## mdavej

inazsully said:


> Did the 722K replace the 722 because it was cheaper to manufacture...


That's probably part of it. DirecTV did the same thing when they removed the OTA tuners from their boxes. I'm sure it saves a few bucks per unit and creates a new revenue stream when people have to buy it as an add-on.


----------



## inazsully

P Smith said:


> Ask E*, not us.


The next time I ask a question pretend it's not aimed at you.


----------



## P Smith

OK.

But you should remember what crowd is here. Not an E* employees.


----------



## TulsaOK

I think we've covered the differences between the two receivers.


----------



## Jhon69

inazsully said:


> Did the 722K replace the 722 because it was cheaper to manufacture and is that manufacturer the same?


I do know my 622 said Made in Mexico and my 722k says Made in India.


----------



## inazsully

When I was with "D" I was an early adapter with the then not released HR20, which included on board OTA ability. I believe the HR20 was made by Samsung (could be wrong). When they switched to the HR21 the on board OTA was replaced with an external OTA ad on, iust like the 722K. I believe "D" also changed manufactures with the HR21. I don't think any of the newer "D" DVR's (HR22, HR24) have an OTA tuner built in. I am surprised that "E" offered the 722 in it's current configuration in the first place unless it was already too far into development and manufacturing to stop it. It seems that the 722 has gone the way of the HR20. At least "D" had to go all the way to the current HR24 to compete with the 722K.


----------



## P Smith

inazsully said:


> When I was with "D" I was an early adapter with the then not released HR20, which included on board OTA ability. *I believe the HR20 was made by Samsung (could be wrong).* When they switched to the HR21 the on board OTA was replaced with an external OTA ad on, iust like the 722K. I believe "D" also changed manufactures with the HR21. I don't think any of the newer "D" DVR's (HR22, HR24) have an OTA tuner built in. I am surprised that "E" offered the 722 in it's current configuration in the first place unless it was already too far into development and manufacturing to stop it. It seems that the 722 has gone the way of the HR20. At least "D" had to go all the way to the current HR24 to compete with the 722K.


Perhaps it is giving us broad view to the OP question, but real E* reasons still unknown.

[regarding manufacturer's guess - no need do that, just get it here]


----------



## inazsully

Wow!, I just had a chat with two different people on the Dish Chat Line. Talk about frustrating. I asked a simple question : "Has the 722K replaced the 722 for new equipment purposes". The first guy, Tim, said no and that the 722K is not available. He mentioned that the only difference between the two was that the 722K has more recording space. After I asked him a few more questions he back peddled and I saw a message that the chat was terminated because of technical difficulties. So I tried again and talked to Scott. I asked him the exact same question. His first response was "Cannot replace the 722 with 722K". I tried rephrasing the question and his response was, and this is exact "As of now we are not having availability on replacement of 722K receiver with the 722 receiver". So, I gave up and placed a phone call. Tracy told me that she doesn't know why they told me that but the 722K is what I would get for a new DVR and the 722 could be a replacement for an existing 722 but it would be a refurb. When asked if the 722K was indeed phasing out the 722 she said she wasn't sure.


----------



## TulsaOK

Scott is correct. The 622, 722 and 722k are considered the same model in their (not there) computer system.


----------



## gtal98

Kent Taylor said:


> Scott is correct. The 622, 722 and 722k are considered the same model in their (not there) computer system.


Correct, we still get shipments of and install all 3. New customers just happen to get what we have in stock at the time. Seems like every pallet of receivers we get is a different model. Not all are necessarily new - many are refurbished - especially 622s.

We are required to carry at least one 722/722k on our vans at all times though in case we end up with an install that calls for either a Sling Adapter or Logitech Revue as those devices won't work with the 622.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Kent Taylor said:


> Scott is correct. The 622, 722 and 722k are considered the same model in their (not there) computer system.


This is correct, we only have the option of choosing the families that receivers fall into (622/722/722k fall into HD DuoDVR family).

However, the only way I know of getting a 722k is to have the receiver shipped (we were told at that shipped DIU's will be a 722k). So replacing a 622/722 with a shipped DIU for the same family _should_ result in a 722k being shipped out.

You can always PM one of the DIRT members on the site, they should be able to give you good info.


----------



## inazsully

gtal98 said:


> Correct, we still get shipments of and install all 3. New customers just happen to get what we have in stock at the time. Seems like every pallet of receivers we get is a different model. Not all are necessarily new - many are refurbished - especially 622s.
> 
> We are required to carry at least one 722/722k on our vans at all times though in case we end up with an install that calls for either a Sling Adapter or Logitech Revue as those devices won't work with the 622.


So you are saying that if my neighbor wants to switch over to Dish Network from Directv and wants a HDDVR he could end up with a 622, 722, or 722K and they may not necessarily be new units but could be refurbs? I refer a lot of people and in the last 12 months I've seen nothing but new 722K's. When they asked, or I asked for them, we were told that no new 722's were available or even being produced anymore. Since the 722K's were all that I've seen I assumed this was true.


----------



## BattleZone

inazsully said:


> So you are saying that if my neighbor wants to switch over to Dish Network from Directv and wants a HDDVR he could end up with a 622, 722, or 722K and they may not necessarily be new units but could be refurbs? I refer a lot of people and in the last 12 months I've seen nothing but new 722K's. When they asked, or I asked for them, we were told that no new 722's were available or even being produced anymore. Since the 722K's were all that I've seen I assumed this was true.


ALL TV providers use refurbished receivers. Yes, if you notice, Dish does not talk about specific model numbers, but rather "HD Duo DVRs" and "HD Solo Receivers" and such. That's because they're only promising you a receiver in that family; they never promise a specific model within that family.

And while retailers generally try to only stock the latest receivers, Dish's in-house staff (just like DirecTV and other providers) install whatever they happen to have on-hand at the time. In my area, in-house techs have been getting mostly 622s lately, and a couple of months ago, they got mostly 722s (non-K model). When the supply of refurbs gets used up, they go back to new receivers (currently 722k) until more refurbs become available.

So, if you order directly with Dish, you get what you get, and other than specific exceptions (like the aforementioned GoogleTV or Sling Adapter installs), the customer does not get a choice of model.

That's a big part of the whole "lease model." You get an expensive receiver (retail for a 722 is $550) for little or no up-front cost, unlike the old days where you had to buy them outright, but you have to send them back when you cancel, and you often won't get a new receiver to begin with. Since you don't own the receiver at any time, Dish is fully fulfilling their obligation to provide you with an "HD Duo DVR".

A couple of notes: your local retailer can usually offer you the same deals as Dish, and has much more control over his inventory. Also, if you want to be sure you get a specific model, you can always buy that model outright and own it.


----------



## P Smith

inazsully said:


> So you are saying that if my neighbor wants to switch over to Dish Network from Directv and wants a HDDVR he could end up with a 622, 722, or 722K and they may not necessarily be new units but could be refurbs? I refer a lot of people and in the last 12 months I've seen nothing but new 722K's. When they asked, or I asked for them, we were told that no new 722's were available or even being produced anymore. Since the 722K's were all that I've seen I assumed this was true.


You've seen one drop in a pond; don't assume it's same everywhere !


----------



## saberfly

I personally know someone who received a 622 as a replacement receiver for a worn out 622.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Except for obsolete receivers, all receivers are replaced with the same model.


----------



## inazsully

In the HD DUO DVR family is the 722K the only receiver currently being manufactured? I believe I read in another thread that the 622 and 722 have ceased production.


----------



## BattleZone

inazsully said:


> In the HD DUO DVR family is the 722K the only receiver currently being manufactured? I believe I read in another thread that the 622 and 722 have ceased production.


Correct. As is always the case, except possibly for a brief production overlap, only the latest model is ever in production. But there are millions of 622s and 722s, and these hit the refurb centers all the time as people cancel or upgrade, so they will get sent out. Most of the time, an attempt is made to ship them out as replacements, model matching model, so that, say, if you have a 622 that dies, you'll receive a 622 replacement.

But inventory doesn't always match up perfectly, so when there are extra older receivers, they get sent out for installs & upgrades until they're gone.


----------



## Jhon69

inazsully said:


> So you are saying that if my neighbor wants to switch over to Dish Network from Directv and wants a HDDVR he could end up with a 622, 722, or 722K and they may not necessarily be new units but could be refurbs? I refer a lot of people and in the last 12 months I've seen nothing but new 722K's. When they asked, or I asked for them, we were told that no new 722's were available or even being produced anymore. Since the 722K's were all that I've seen I assumed this was true.


He could but if he has done his homework he would request a 722k/wMT2 and if the Dish Network CSR said that is what you will have installed.Now when the installer arrives and tries to install something else(not what he ordered,a common lack of communication) he does not have to sign the contract,until what was promised to be installed is.


----------



## TBoneit

Or order a 922


----------



## lparsons21

Or even better, go to a local Dish retailer and tell them what you want. You'll get new product and exactly what you order.


----------



## inazsully

Is there any advantage to Dish Network itself if you order from them or someone else? Obviously it would keep more Dish people employed wouldn't it?


----------



## lparsons21

The only advantage to Dish Network itself if you buy from them is that you cut their cost slightly on the equipment I think.

But who cares? Other than Dish of course. We are responsible to get the best possible deal we can with the equipment we want. Since Dish doesn't allow for the selection of equipment, then don't we owe it to ourselves to get it elsewhere?

BTW, this very same situation exists at DirecTV too. When you start up with them, you will get 'whatever is on the truck', just like with Dish. Personally I don't like that.


----------



## gtal98

The advantage of having a true Dish installer is the quality of the installation - I've seen so many jobs installed by retailers that were absolute crap. I'm sure not all are this way - but many are.

And as I said before - all Dish trucks will have at least one 722/722k when they roll in the morning. If someone asks me to put one of those in instead of a 622 I will, as long as I don't need the 722(k) for a Google TV or Sling Adapter install later. I would think most installers would do this as well.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz

Jhon69 said:


> He could but if he has done his homework he would request a 722k/wMT2 and if the Dish Network CSR said that is what you will have installed.Now when the installer arrives and tries to install something else(not what he ordered,a common lack of communication) he does not have to sign the contract,until what was promised to be installed is.


I ordered a "dish it up" upgrade to a VIP722K/wMT2 for my failing VIP622 on
Monday. Just as you noted, when the installer arrived he had a refurb VIP722 to install. Thanks to the information I have gained from the forum, I convinced him there was a difference and he went back to the office and got
a 722k/wMT2 to install. He said he had worked for Dish for seven years and
I was the first customer who knew (or cared) about the difference.

One difference I have noted is the volume leveling software was on the VIP722K.


----------



## inazsully

That's really interesting Ray and I'm glad you posted. When a cr tells you the only difference between the 722 and the 722K is the storage space you have to wonder. When I read here that the installers as well as Dish employees consider the duo DVR as a class unto itself and do not differentiate between the 622, the 722, and the 722K when it comes to what the customer wants or could best appreciate it really puzzles me. In a new install what sub could justify choosing a 622 over a 722 or 722K if the differences were explained to them as it was to me when I first joined the Dish family? Thus I always recommend ordering from an independent and do a little home work on the available HD DVR's. Have you ever went to the Dish web site and tried to get information concerning the differences between these three DVR's? On the flip side, Who in their right mind would switch to Directv (I know I know) and not insist on the HR24?


----------



## Jhon69

Ray_Schwarz said:


> I ordered a "dish it up" upgrade to a VIP722K/wMT2 for my failing VIP622 on
> Monday. Just as you noted, when the installer arrived he had a refurb VIP722 to install. Thanks to the information I have gained from the forum, I convinced him there was a difference and he went back to the office and got
> a 722k/wMT2 to install. He said he had worked for Dish for seven years and
> I was the first customer who knew (or cared) about the difference.
> 
> One difference I have noted is the volume leveling software was on the VIP722K.


Congratulations Ray you have realized knowledge is power and a installer's nightmare.

Another difference is you can record 4 programs at the same time(2 OTA+2 SAT) while watching a prerecorded program.


----------



## Jhon69

inazsully said:


> That's really interesting Ray and I'm glad you posted. When a cr tells you the only difference between the 722 and the 722K is the storage space you have to wonder. When I read here that the installers as well as Dish employees consider the duo DVR as a class unto itself and do not differentiate between the 622, the 722, and the 722K when it comes to what the customer wants or could best appreciate it really puzzles me. In a new install what sub could justify choosing a 622 over a 722 or 722K if the differences were explained to them as it was to me when I first joined the Dish family? Thus I always recommend ordering from an independent and do a little home work on the available HD DVR's. Have you ever went to the Dish web site and tried to get information concerning the differences between these three DVR's? On the flip side, Who in their right mind would switch to Directv (I know I know) and not insist on the HR24?


Well I would imagine we know why,their doing it to save money but on the other hand an unhappy customer can kill a business so I guess it's a gamble.They hope they can get away with it and the customer won't know the difference.

And they will be happy somewhat,at least until they find out different here.:eek2::nono2:


----------



## Orion9

In my experience very few customers could tell you what kind of satellite or cable box they have. They sign up for some package of channels and someone drops off the equipment required to make that work. If the box has any recording capability, it's likely that they will refer to it as a "TiVo".


----------



## inazsully

Orion9 said:


> In my experience very few customers could tell you what kind of satellite or cable box they have. They sign up for some package of channels and someone drops off the equipment required to make that work. If the box has any recording capability, it's likely that they will refer to it as a "TiVo".


Once upon a time I would agree with you. But now that many have seen friends setups and have actually been referred I see more and more questioning what they get and how to use it to its fullest. I suggest that anybody here that has a friend that is a Dish customer, especially if they have a HD DVR, check and see if they are aware of the full potential of these DVR's. Unless they are as into this stuff as much as you are they probably would greatly benefit from your insight.


----------



## cj9788

On the system info screen for model ID will it say 722 if its a 722 and 722K if its a 722K?


----------



## TulsaOK

Yes.


----------



## cj9788

I maybe stupid or a little slow with this question, but which is better 722 or 722k?


----------



## inazsully

I have heard that the 722K has a different chip set but I've never read any elaboration as to which one may be better. What is the difference between the two hard drives? The 722K and its remote look different (worse in my opinion) 722 = built in OTA tuner. 722K offers $$$ dual ad on OTA tuner but nothing built in. Both take up to a 2GB external hard drive with no activation fee (for less than $100 = one of the best and smartest additions for anyone that does much recording). I have not seen any difference in the PQ between the 722 and 722K. The 722 is no longer being manufactured even though you may still see a few floating around in some warehouses. Not sure why the 722K was even born (maybe a bigger hard drive) as it seems to offer less than the 722 in it's base form.


----------



## bnborg

P Smith said:


> Perhaps it is giving us broad view to the OP question, but real E* reasons still unknown.
> 
> [regarding manufacturer's guess - no need do that, just get it here]


Where do you find such a suffix? On the DVR itself?

I do not see in System Info or Counters.

Another difference I think I noticed: The 722K has better case ventilation. It has vents on the bottom. This makes a laptop cooler under it more effective.


----------



## P Smith

bnborg said:


> Where do you find such a suffix? On the DVR itself?
> 
> I do not see in System Info or Counters.
> 
> Another difference I think I noticed: The 722K has better case ventilation. It has vents on the bottom. This makes a laptop cooler under it more effective.


That would be a question for DTV forum ... Yes, it is on a label/bottom/SC bay/sys info screen ... three digits after a dash ...


----------



## bnborg

P Smith said:


> That would be a question for DTV forum ... Yes, it is on a label/bottom/SC bay/sys info screen ... three digits after a dash ...


Yes but your post was here in the Dish forums.


----------



## P Smith

bnborg said:


> Yes but your post was here in the Dish forums.


Perhaps I was carelessly respond to inazsully's post ... post#14 is what you need


----------



## Tiny

Called dish for a DVR upgrade and i found out its a vip 722 I thought it was a 722k its to be delivered monday but Id rather have the 722k u think they would give a 722k replacement and i send back 722.... thanks


----------



## HDlover

Tell them you want the 722k with the OTA module included. If not, the 722 gives you one OTA tuner included.


----------



## wyy183

HDlover said:


> Tell them you want the 722k with the OTA module included. If not, the 722 gives you one OTA tuner included.


When I had a 722 that was giving fits, they came out with a 722K on the truck (about a year ago.) I do/did OTA recording, on a regular basis. They (CSR) told me that it would be ~$50 for OTA module. I finally convinced her to pass me to a supervisor, who agreed that I should not have to pay for the module since I already had it in my previous (defective) receiver.

The 722K is faster than a 722. They have the same size hard drive.

I had multiple 722's and 722K's.

FWIW - the same OTA module works in the 922 as well.


----------



## CeeWoo

I had a 612 (solo of course) and when it started acting up I upgraded my sys to a 722K. CSR told me the difference was the duo factor and HD size. I should have researched, so it was my fault, but I sure miss having OTA in the living room (but not enuf to pay $50 for it LOL)


----------



## tdfxman

newbie question, I read the whole thread.

722k/wMT2

I think that is the 722K with the OTA module installed.

Is that right? I have read other threads where the installer has given the person one who asked.

Also, how do you know if you get a new 722k or a refurb one? What is the easiest way to tell?

I have an install coming up from DTV for 11 years. This has been some fun reading about Dish.

We had the tivo and used season pass all the time. It appears "timers" are the new word to get used to? Or is Dish Pass, I have not gotten to that yet in my research, is the same thing?

I hope this switch goes well.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

MT2 is an OTA module that is installed with the 722k and a few other receivers. You'll be able to tell if the receiver is new or refurbished. Most new installations will use a new receiver.

Dish Pass is a timer where the receiver will record all matches for the timer created. For example, if you create a Dish Pass timer for Family Guy, all matches for Family Guy are recorded, which could fill your HD quickly.

Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



tdfxman said:


> newbie question, I read the whole thread.
> 
> 722k/wMT2
> 
> I think that is the 722K with the OTA module installed.
> 
> Is that right? I have read other threads where the installer has given the person one who asked.
> 
> Also, how do you know if you get a new 722k or a refurb one? What is the easiest way to tell?
> 
> I have an install coming up from DTV for 11 years. This has been some fun reading about Dish.
> 
> We had the tivo and used season pass all the time. It appears "timers" are the new word to get used to? Or is Dish Pass, I have not gotten to that yet in my research, is the same thing?
> 
> I hope this switch goes well.


----------



## tdfxman

So Dish Pass timer for Family guy and you can probably choose new episodes only or all showings etc. 

Looking forward to it, thanks for all the info.


----------

